# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Hangbrugscheur

## Richard Dekker

Hoi, ik ben Richard en moet binnenkort geopereerd worden aan een spierscheur in de bovenarm.
In mijn schoudergewricht zit slijtage en artrose dewelke de oorzaak is van een zogenaamde hangbrugscheur.
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee of heeft deze operatie reeds laten uitvoeren.
Hoe gaat de revalidatie

----------

